

Ask HN: How Do You Determine Founders' Salaries? - harrisreynolds

Assuming of course that you have some level of revenue or investment (or both).
======
waivej
$30,000/year was the point at which I felt like I made enough to not worry
about personal finances.

------
benologist
"How much do you need to not be stressing about your personal finances"

------
paulhauggis
It all depends on where you live.

